# How To Train GP Not To Roam?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

The year-old GP we might get, often takes a morning walk off their property with her fellow LGD.
Other than those morning walks, her owner said, she stays on their land. He said that he was told that LGDs are less likely to roam if they were by themselves. I don't know if that is true...

I would worry that our neighbor down the country road would shoot her as soon as he sees her on his land. He's shot our neighbors' dogs claiming they were "chasing his chickens".

How would I train her to stay on our land and to stop those morning walks?

I've read of tying a tire to the LGD with a rope long enough to prevent hangings over fences.
Does that work, and how long would I have to keep the tire on her? Does the size/weight of the tire matter?

Any other ideas and help?


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Are you thinking she will get through your fencing or planning on letting her stay out unfenced? Does she currently dig/jump to get out or does he just let her roam free?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

It may just be the other GP that is encouraging her to do it and may not do it if separated...


We have one GP and she doesn't even think about wandering.....we let her out of the fence at meal times and when she is done she immediate opens the gate herself to get inside...she doesn't like being out of the fence away from her goats..


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Her owner said that the dogs can go under fences, although they have been shocked quite a bit and are often reluctant to do it. However they have learned where the fences are gated or not electrified and go there. 
They do not jump the fences however.

We don't have any electrified fencing on our land, so I'm thinking she might go under the fence, if she wants to leave.
Our fencing is the typical woven wire fencing.
I would have her in with the goats, where there aren't any holes.


----------

